# please help me id!?!?!



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

i need help iding this cichlid i have. dont have anyway to post pic online here but i can email it to anyone who may know about mbuna just PM me and i will send it ur way thanks


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is your pic...










Im not sure what it is though...

.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

help me id this above cichlid. he started out brown in body color but as i started feeding him Spirulina hes turning a blue hue with like yellow hints going on in it. you cant tell from the pic above but hes changing from brown / yellow to yelllow / blue


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Tropehops "sp. Chilumba".


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

straitjacketstar said:


> Tropehops "sp. Chilumba".


I guess it could be. But mine never got quite that dark even when stressed.










Kevin


----------

